# Im Cured.



## Iskalachi (Sep 21, 2011)

Just made this to tell you people that you can be cured and it does happen try to socialize alot more its good for it and force yourself to go out and just see life from the perspective that u get one shot and make the most of it just try to have a positive outlook onit try to go to college/school and just relax for abit dont let this thing consume you even if u feel like crap carry on with the day remember it wont kill you it will make you stronger. Also if u have sinus issues try antibiotics they relive some symptoms. Dont be down in the gutter fight. Dont stay on your computer and browse about dp all day just do what u used to do. This thing wont last forever its a temporary illness 



 <<<


----------



## Grahame (Dec 7, 2011)

Why do you mention sinus issues? I've never heard anyone complain of problems with their sinuses in relation to DP? Yet, mine have been playing up. Is there something I don't know here?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2012)

^ Lol Graham. 
Thanks for the positive post, Iskalachi. I'll keep this in mind fer suure.


----------



## Cured (Mar 22, 2012)

...


----------



## Grahame (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh my actual GAWD!!!!







I have been studying DPD in depth now for a few months, but have never heard of this! How is this possible? I have a inner ear problem which I've had for years. It's never really caused me any bother so I've never really thought about it. I think I need to get my ear looked at! LOL !!!


----------



## Iskalachi (Sep 21, 2011)

What it is is that u have a sinus infection for a while your brain then tends to see it as a threat and hence how u get dp. it trys to keep you safe it happens to some people i was just one of them.


----------

